# HELP! My Big Cichlid is sick. (Pics)



## catiescritters (Feb 3, 2008)

My big Green Severum cichlid has been acting strange for a few days. Right now he is in a 55 gallon tank by himself. We tried putting two more cichlids in the tank with him a few days ago, but when we put them in there (after properly acclimating (sp?) them) they died a few hours later. The next day Gus (the green severum) starting acting strange. He was hiding in his little cave all the time, then two days ago he started going up to the top of the tank and hanging out (he looks like he is having trouble breathing). What is worrying me the most is that he has white spots all over him (in his gills, on the tips of his fins, and all over his scales), and his right eye is covered in something white, and looks really bad. We have had Gus for over a year now, and we are really attached to him (I know that sounds weird to be attached to a fish). At first I thought is was Ich, so we put drops of QuickCure in there every day, but it doesn't seen to be helping. It looks like the white spots are eating away at his fins and tail. Does anybody have any suggestions? 

Here are some pictures of Gus:




























Thanks!


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

looks like some sort of velvet disease after looking at the gills mainly, i would try something for velvet disease and regular water changes to keep the water clean, feed as normal but dont overfeed


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

not velvet. 

First, what are your water parameters? ammonia? nitrite? nitrate? temp? etc. once we know that we can better help you


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Does his eye look cloudy to you, or is it just the pictures? Look up 'cloudy eye' and 'fin and tail rot'. Don't panic, those are treatable. Check the water quality or just do big water changes, but keep the water really clean to give him the best chance of recovery.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Does his eye look cloudy to you, or is it just the pictures? Look up 'cloudy eye' and 'fin and tail rot'. Don't panic, those are treatable. Check the water quality or just do big water changes, but keep the water really clean to give him the best chance of recovery.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Cloudy eye is a symtom of desease not a desease in its own right.
Is the fish flicking and rubbing against objects.
Discus fish are prone to flukes.
White patches, or apaque looking skin with excess mucas on the skin or gills.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Discus? "My big Green Severum cichlid"

To me it looks like a combination of bacterial infections. The fish seems to have quite a bit of slime coat visible. The cloudy eye and rotting flesh could also be bacterial. Do as the others said and check out your water quality. Doing large water changes, roughly 30-40%, could clear the problems up, but he may need additional treatment with an antibiotic.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

The problem with flukes it that they cause bacterial infections.
Signs of flukes are.
Gasping.
Flicking and rubbing against objects.
Opaque colour with excess mucas.
Red inflamed gills, or pale gills with excess mucas on them.
Losing weight.
Being lethagic.
Spitting food out.
Swimming in a jerky movement.
Sores on the body of the fish.
Erratic swimming.

Columnaris can affect the gills as well, any white fluffy bits on the fish.


----------

